# British and Australian Detective Series



## LindaB (May 30, 2020)

I am a huge fan of British television and movies. I especially like the Detective series new or old. Just when I think I may have seen them all, I will find another gem.
I enjoyed Line of Duty, Scott and Bailey, Morse, Inspector Lynley. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pecos (May 30, 2020)

My wife and I enjoy them as well. They seem to have short seasons and are a bit hard to keep track of.
One of our favorites is Ms. Fisher in addition to the ones you have named.


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

Midsomer Murders and Grantchester come to mind .. Mr Inbetween is quite graphic (Australian).


----------



## Ceege (May 30, 2020)

Shakespeare and Hathaway, Brokenwood Mysteries (New Zealand), Murdoch Mysteries (Canada), Death in Paradise, Agatha Raisin, and Queens of Mystery.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2020)

Gosh, I've forgotten more than most people remember!


The Inspector Lynley Mysteries
Pie in the Sky
Bergerac
Poirot
Miss Marple
Wallander
Dalziel & Pascoe
Inspector Morse
Cracker (one of my very favourites)!
Prime Suspect
Inspector Lewis
Rosemary & Thyme
Maigret
New Tricks
A Touch of Frost


----------



## LindaB (May 30, 2020)

Ceege said:


> Shakespeare and Hathaway, Brokenwood Mysteries (New Zealand), Murdoch Mysteries (Canada), Death in Paradise, Agatha Raisin, and Queens of Mystery.


I have watched all of those, lol. I'm getting low on British inventory


----------



## LindaB (May 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> My wife and I enjoy them as well. They seem to have short seasons and are a bit hard to keep track of.
> One of our favorites is Ms. Fisher in addition to the ones you have named.


Love Ms. Fisher, too


----------



## LindaB (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh, I've forgotten more than most people remember!
> 
> 
> The Inspector Lynley Mysteries
> ...


Believe it, I've watched all of those. Also like Vera. Oh, wait, I lied. Haven't seen Cracker. Will look for it. Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Believe it, I've watched all of those. Also like Vera. Oh, wait, I lied. Haven't seen Cracker. Will look for it. Thanks!


Oh well, you're going to LOVE, Cracker!

Can you do a follow-up post for us after you watch one or two episodes of Cracker, just to let us know how much you like it?


----------



## LindaB (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh well, you're going to LOVE, Cracker!
> 
> Can you do a follow-up post for us after you watch one or two episodes of Cracker, just to let us know how much you like it?


Sure! If you think of any others or happen to trip across new ones, clue me in! I just watched a good one on Masterpiece. BAPTISTE


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Sure! If you think of any others or happen to trip across new ones, clue me in! I just watched a good one on Masterpiece. BAPTISTE


Hmmm... never heard of Baptiste before, so will be checking that one out!

And, yes, absolutely, will do!


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

I used to watch "Poirot" and "Rosemary and Thyme".  

There was one I kind of liked, but only saw a few episodes. "Hetty Wainthropp Investigates" with Patricia Routledge.

Detective stories aren't really that interesting to me.


----------



## LindaB (May 30, 2020)

This isn't a detective series, but set in Australia and New Zealand and definitely worth the watch: 800 WORDS


----------



## Pam (May 30, 2020)

Have you watched Harrow? It's a newish one about an unorthodox forensic pathologist. Set in Australia. I really enjoyed the first series and so far I'm enjoying the second series which just started a few weeks ago here in UK.  https://alibi.uktv.co.uk/shows/harrow/

Another new one that I enjoyed is Hidden.  This one is set in North Wales. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7217374/  There have been two series of this, am keeping fingers crossed there'll be a third!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 30, 2020)

@Pam, I watched the 1st episode of Harrow and was very much enjoying seeing I. Gruffudd again; but I have to admit the way he let his daughter down at the end of the episode really let me down.  Is it worth keeping on?


----------



## Pecos (May 30, 2020)

My wife suggests adding:

A Place To Call Home
Luther
Foyles War
Unforgotten


----------



## Pam (May 30, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Pam, I watched the 1st episode of Harrow and was very much enjoying seeing I. Gruffudd again; but I have to admit the way he let his daughter down at the end of the episode really let me down.  Is it worth keeping on?




Yes, I think so. Can't say anymore without giving anything away.


----------



## Pam (May 30, 2020)

Pecos said:


> My wife suggests adding:
> 
> A Place To Call Home
> Luther
> ...




I loved A Place to Call Home!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2020)

Pam said:


> I loved A Place to Call Home!!


Pam, I watched that. Very good


----------



## Pam (May 31, 2020)

For a bit of light hearted fun and some beautiful scenery .... there's always The Mallorca Files.   A British policewoman and a German detective work together to solve crimes on the island of Mallorca.  https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9204128/


----------



## Ceege (May 31, 2020)

Pam said:


> For a bit of light hearted fun and some beautiful scenery .... there's always The Mallorca Files.   A British policewoman and a German detective work together to solve crimes on the island of Mallorca.  https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9204128/



I watched the trailer for The Mallorca Files.  It looks pretty good.  I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## LindaB (May 31, 2020)

Pam said:


> Have you watched Harrow? It's a newish one about an unorthodox forensic pathologist. Set in Australia. I really enjoyed the first series and so far I'm enjoying the second series which just started a few weeks ago here in UK.  https://alibi.uktv.co.uk/shows/harrow/
> 
> Another new one that I enjoyed is Hidden.  This one is set in North Wales. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7217374/  There have been two series of this, am keeping fingers crossed there'll be a third!


Love Harrow! We have 2 seasons in the US. Waiting for a third, hopefully. I will look for Hidden, thanks!


----------



## Ceege (May 31, 2020)

I remember Ioan Gruffudd from another short lived series, _Forever_.  Didn't last long but his character was a forensic pathologist in that one, also. 

Forever - Trailer 



 via @YouTube


----------



## Pam (Jun 1, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Love Harrow! We have 2 seasons in the US. Waiting for a third, hopefully. I will look for Hidden, thanks!




I got a bit mixed up, I too have seen 2 seasons, it's the third that started recently here in the UK and so far, so good.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 1, 2020)

The latest Australian detective series is Mystery Road. It is set in northern Western Australia and the scenery/photography is amazing, especially the aerial views. The main character is an Indigenous detective. Quite a few indigenous actors too.

You can find it here - https://iview.abc.net.au/show/mystery-road


----------



## Pam (Jun 1, 2020)

That's a good one one, Warri. Really enjoyed it plus I like Aaron Pedersen!


----------



## LindaB (Jun 1, 2020)

Pam said:


> I got a bit mixed up, I too have seen 2 seasons, it's the third that started recently here in the UK and so far, so good.


Wah....!! We don't have season 3 yet!!! Can't wait


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 2, 2020)

Definitely Foyle's War, the Ruth Rendell Mysteries, Waking the Dead, The Last Detective, The Fall.  I'll think of some more.  I'm very partial to British mysteries, too.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 2, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Definitely Foyle's War, the Ruth Rendell Mysteries, Waking the Dead, The Last Detective, The Fall.  I'll think of some more.  I'm very partial to British mysteries, too.


I enjoyed all of the above! If you think of others, please post. Thanks!


----------



## LindaB (Jun 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh well, you're going to LOVE, Cracker!
> 
> Can you do a follow-up post for us after you watch one or two episodes of Cracker, just to let us know how much you like it?


Okay, Aunt Marg, so I have watched 6 episodes of CRACKER and I'm hooked! It's a quirky, smart, enjoyable series. Plus there is a lot of good background music.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 2, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Okay, Aunt Marg, so I have watched 6 episodes of CRACKER and I'm hooked! It's a quirky, smart, enjoyable series. Plus there is a lot of good background music.


You just made my day, Linda! 

Yes indeed, a good watch it is!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 4, 2020)

Pam said:


> Yes, I think so. Can't say anymore without giving anything away.



@Pam thanks for the encouragement.  I enjoyed Harrow very much.  Well done!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 7, 2020)

Huz and I always enjoy 'Inspector George Gently' and 'The Bill'


----------



## LindaB (Jun 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh well, you're going to LOVE, Cracker!
> 
> Can you do a follow-up post for us after you watch one or two episodes of Cracker, just to let us know how much you like it?


@Aunt Marg...well I binge-watched all of Cracker. Boo-boo, sorry it's over@


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 10, 2020)

I do like Robbie Coltrane....did you see him in 'Nuns On The Run' with Eric Idle? Good movie


----------



## kburra (Jun 10, 2020)

Had to go through my external hard drive to find them all, many listed have one or two series.all great stuff!...can copy and paste title in Google and see trailers of course
Deadwater Fell
Deadwater Fell trailer
A Confession
The Accident
The Bridge
And then there were none
Apple tree yard
Bancroft
Before we die
Blood
Bouquet_of_Barbed_Wire
Bullets
By any means
Cardinal
Chasing shadows
Case sensitive
Code of a killer
Confession
Eyewitness
From Darkness
Hanna
In Plain Sight
Jack Ryan
Liar
Marcella
Moorside
Next of kin
Paranoid
Remember me
Safe House
Shetland
Stan lee`s lucky man
Suspects
Striking out
The Five
The Killing
The night manager
The Shadow line
The Team
The Tunnel
Trust me
Typist
Those who kill
Undercover
What remains
Undeniable


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 10, 2020)

LindaB said:


> @Aunt Marg...well I binge-watched all of Cracker. Boo-boo, sorry it's over@


Binge-watching can be fun, but it leaves one with nothing to watch on a rainy day.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 10, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I do like Robbie Coltrane....did you see him in 'Nuns On The Run' with Eric Idle? Good movie


I haven't seen it, but thank you for mentioning it, Peram, I'll have to see about watching it!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

kburra said:


> Had to go through my external hard drive to find them all, many listed have one or two series.all great stuff!...can copy and paste title in Google and see trailers of course
> Deadwater Fell
> Deadwater Fell trailer
> A Confession
> ...


I've seen so many on the list. Will do a search for a few I haven't seen, to stream


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 10, 2020)

'Wire In The Blood' employs the services of a Clinical Psychologist
'Spooks' is about the MI5 Security Service


----------



## Pecos (Jun 10, 2020)

Season 5 of Grantchester starts on 14 June. My wife and I have always enjoyed that series.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 10, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> 'Wire In The Blood' employs the services of a Clinical Psychologist
> 'Spooks' is about the MI5 Security Service


Love them both! In the US 'Spooks' is called MI5 (the title of the series, that is).


----------



## Red Cinders (Jun 16, 2020)

So many great shows already mentioned!  I'll add a few more that I like that no one has mentioned yet.

Endeavour (young Inspector Morse, still making episodes)

Shetland (still making)

Father Brown (one series still making episodes, other from the 1970's)

Doctor Blake (Australia)

Sherlock Holmes (many remakes, I like the Jeremy Brett version from the 1980's)

Lord Peter Wimsey (from the 1970's)

Murder Most English (also from the 1970's, 4 stories)

Van Der Valk (also from the 1970's, English made set in Amsterdam)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2020)

Red Cinders said:


> So many great shows already mentioned!  I'll add a few more that I like that no one has mentioned yet.
> 
> Endeavour (young Inspector Morse, still making episodes)
> 
> ...


Me, too! Do enjoy the really old ones, too, but nothing IMO compares to the Jeremy Brett versions.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 16, 2020)

'Murdoch Mysteries' is set in Toronto Canada
A new series is 'Miss Scarlet and The Duke'


----------



## LindaB (Jun 17, 2020)

Red Cinders said:


> So many great shows already mentioned!  I'll add a few more that I like that no one has mentioned yet.
> 
> Endeavour (young Inspector Morse, still making episodes)
> 
> ...


I'll check out Van Der Valk and Murder Most English! Thanks


----------



## Red Cinders (Jun 21, 2020)

LindaB, another seemingly forgotten series is "Wycliffe".  Made in the 1990's, it's set in beautiful Cornwall with likable but not flashy detectives.  I see it's on Britbox now, and I'm about to do a re-watch.  It's been so long since I saw it that the stories will be like new again.


----------



## kburra (Jun 22, 2020)

If Like British TV Series...NEW Marcella Series 3..Finished Bing Watching it..as good as series 1&2!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 23, 2020)

Whew, watched one episode of "River"  Well acted but dark dark dark.  Not me for, I think


----------



## kburra (Jun 24, 2020)

Not British,but English actor.."Condor" (Joe Turner)Tom Irons was born in Camden, London, on 17 October 1985, the son of English actor Jeremy Irons
Series one....Excellent.


----------

